# Brake Drum to Disc Conversion



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

I searched the archives so don't yell at me. Ok so I was wondering if can be done and how much would it cost? Where could I get the parts and does Brembo make kit with High performance Rear disc brakes? What would the best brake pads be to use? 
Basically has anyone done a complete brake rebuild with the best they could find? How much did it cost? What parts did you use? And where could I get them? 
I mean front and rear complete rebuild> 
Thanks
Parker Beach


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The rear conversion can be done with all the parts from an SE but basically you need everything from the rotors out, including the caliper brackets and calipers and parking brake cables. I originally did a full rebuild of the stock calipers, and upgraded to DBA slotted rotors, Hawk HPS pads along with Technafit stainless brakelines on my 93 SE and this is a huge improvement from stock. You could do more exotic conversions like a Maxima rear disc conversion (278mm vs. 258mm) with redrilled rotors for the four-lug pattern. If you wanted to do a big brake front KVR has a 13" and a 12.4" kit with 4 piston calipers.

Troy


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

THanks I really appreciate it. Do you know how much the KVR big brake kit costs? What is the best set up for heavy/hard braking?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The KVR setup is about $2800.
You might upgrade the pads and brakelines and then eventually the rotors. Progressively upgrading until you get to a point that the only other option would be to go with a big brake kit. 

Troy


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks too man cuz i wanted to ask that question. but also does anyone know where i can get nismo parts for a 93 cuz i want to go all motor for now but i cant find the many nismo parts for it thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Because there isn't that many besides the thermostat, radiator cap, fuel pressure regulator, fuel cap, oil cap and injectors as well as the LSD. A few of the motorsports parts for the 240's KA24E might work but they are few and far between.

Troy


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

can i get more info on this? I also wanted to do this, but the main concern of mine is, the bars that connect to the drum, what becomes of those?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am not sure what the bar you are referring to is.
I should have checked it out more but there are more parts than I previously mentioned to do a swap. 
Without ABS:
Spindle or Knuckle; L 43041-1E410, R 43040-1E410 $133.84/ea.
Master Cylinder; 46010-2B101 $205.12
Proportioning Valve; (don't have the number or cost at this time) 
Calipers; L 44011-0E601RE, R 44001-0E601RE $282.66/ea.
Rotors; 46010-2B101 $75.37/ea.
Brake Pads; 44060-7E690 $49.99
Brake Hose; (no number yet) $20.42/ea.
Not required but it would be recommended to get new rear wheel bearings that are sold as a unit 43200-30R07 $105.59/ea.

I will have to check on the brakelines from the proportioning valve to the rear flex hose for any differences. Also the bolts for the caliper to knuckle were not listed.
I know this is alot more to change out but don't think the $1500+ price tag would be cost effective enough to justify the braking performance increase.
I would upgrade the front and make sure the rear is maintained correctly.

Troy


----------

